# Teacher strike



## 899289 (Jun 10, 2015)

Normally here in Oaxaca the teachers are satisfied keeping their protests to blocking the roads. This year they went further by blocking traffic in and out of the Pemex distribution center by Tule. In a short time most stations in the valley ran out of gas. There was very little traffic on the highway. They also blocked a voting location in Tlacolula. The Feds finally showed up and ran the teachers off. A lot of folks were without work as they couldn't get their products. We have several friends that have children in school. Tomorrow will mark two weeks that the teachers have been away from the classroom. It's difficult to listen to parents that are distraught over their children's education and there is nothing they can do to better the situation.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's a good reason why, if I'm recalling correctly, when public opinion surveys are taken ... teachers in so many parts of the country are about as highly regarded as are policemen. Oaxaca's teachers might be the worst of the bunch, in all of Mexico. There's a discussion of Mexico elections (just past) where, I'm recalling, there was some commentary about the Oaxaca teacher "situation" this year (or maybe it's in another similar discussion).


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You would think that after all these years an agreement would have been reached. But I said that about the US Congress too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> You would think that after all these years an agreement would have been reached. But I said that about the US Congress too.


I think it's in the interest of the leaders of the CNTE not to reach a definitive agreement, so they can maintain their hold over the union rank-and-file.


----------

